# How can I fix this hood cover problem?



## tonga (Aug 27, 2004)

My car is 1994 Maxima GXE. I just bought it last week. Yesterday when I tried to open the hood to check my engine oil level, I found that the hood cover cannot be held there. It gradually goes down. This model does not seem to be equipped with a stick to support the hood cover. So I have to use one hand to hold the cover and use another hand to check the engine oil. So do you know how I can fix this strange problem? Is it because the air pressure is not large enough to support the hood cover? If I take it to mechanic, how much does it cost to repair this?


----------

